

Allison Stokke? - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/05/allison-stokke.php

======
mncaudill
I feel bad for the girl.

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/05...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/05/28/AR2007052801370.html)

~~~
jakewolf
Have to love WP referring to Facebook as "a social networking site intended
mainly for college students."

~~~
jey
That's what it used to be. You needed an .edu email address to sign up.

------
russell
I'm going to add this article to my bookmarks on web site monitization. It
appears that a good way to attract traffic is to pattern a site after a
British tabloid. Prominently display a gorgeous girl (even with her clothes
on!), along with whatever might be of interest to the real target audience.
Grab those eyeballs.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
With over 500 articles, I've played around with format quite a bit. I enjoy
doing creative and new things.

The problem is that the eyeballs you grab don't always monetize that much. You
end up with this impedance mismatch. But maybe I'm wrong -- perhaps the PayPal
link I added might actually work!

It's not just tabloid-related. It's much more along the lines of keyword
density, which the article goes over. For instance, I wrote an article on
Global Warming
[http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2007/05/did_walt_disn...](http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2007/05/did_walt_disney.php)
that had a picture of Walt Disney holding an early version of Micky Mouse. It
was a lengthy article and I was trying to make a serious point.

If you google for pictures of Walt Disney, there's my blog up there at the top
[http://images.google.com/images?q=Walt%20Disney&oe=utf-8...](http://images.google.com/images?q=Walt%20Disney&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-
US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi)

To this day I get 30-50 hits a day from people looking for pictures of Walt
Disney. They read the article title (of course not the text!) and then make
inane comments about global warming.

So the strategy might be good for bringing people to your site, but for what
purpose?

I'm telling you, I should have gotten into porn.

------
pchristensen
I'm #14 for pictures of "Arnold". It's where most of my search traffic comes
from despite having only one article and one picture of Arnold on one site. I
wonder how I got so high for someone already famous?

------
DanielBMarkham
By the way, I'm really interested in the answer to the question presented in
the article -- why am I getting so many hits from Yahoo for searches of
Allison Stokke?

I thought about posting it as an "Ask HN" article, but I figured it was better
in a longer format. Plus I get to experiment with seeing if future searchers
are actaully willing to pay ten bucks for more pictures!

~~~
dbul
This is very interesting, so I'm not sure why it is dead... I had a similar
experience with people going to my site from "girls gone wild" searches. When
I searched Google Images for "Girls Gone Wild" a picture from my site came up
in the top 10 results. It turns out it was just a picture from a party I had
attended where one girl was straddling the other in some kind of horse play --
the photo name was girls_gone_wild.jpg.

~~~
randallsquared
Now it's _undead_ , apparently.

Zombie stories! Type as fast as you can!

